# Why not Shimano SPD pedals?



## Jaybo

I have been using mountain bike pedals on my bike and find them great. I can walk around without a cleat and they work well with my winter weather boots. I never hit them on turns. Any benefit to road specific pedals?

Thx,

Jay


----------



## johnlh

When my Look pedals kicked the bucket, I put on my mountain SPDs while I shopped for a new pair of road pedals. I ended up staying with my SPDs, because I felt that they performed every bit as well as road pedals, plus have greater ease of walkability. 

Perhaps some people favor the larger cleat and pedaling platform afforded by road pedals, but it really makes no difference in performance for me. The only mountain pedals I don't care for on the road are eggbeaters, because they have way too much float for me.


----------



## Don4

I run SPD's on my road bike as well. Works for me. I do have shoes with carbon soles, which helps make up for the smaller area. No issues.


----------



## Special Eyes

Me, too. I use Time ATAC on my road and mountain bikes and shoes, all interchangeable. I like walking like a human. My Sidi Dominators (mtn) are the same shoe as the Genius style road shoes except for the soles. No downside to road riding with them, except for a few extra grams for the pedal and shoe weight differences.


----------



## CleavesF

It's usually a weight issue, superficial, but true. 

Some will also state the increase is overall surface area for power transfer, but as you said, it's pretty negligible so in the end it's basically about weight as SPD pedals are usually 2x heavier than most road pedals if not more. 

Just use what works for you. I have SPD on my commuter, cross and MTB. Keo on the two road bikes and PowerGrips on the Fixed. Everything for a purpose.


----------



## Mike T.

One of the fastest guys on a bike the world has ever known - Graeme Obree - uses them. As he says "If you have to walk you don't look like Bambi on ice".


----------



## SilverStar

Put me in the SPD-on-a-road-bike camp. Good stiff shoes negate whatever platform losses a small SPD pedal might have, and that whole walking thing is a definite plus.

Mostly, I think people feel constrained by the "style police", and that's unfortunate...go with what works for you and let the fashionistas think what they will.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I use SPD pedals on all my bikes...

My road bikes are using old Dura Ace 7410 pedals which uses a standard SPD cleat..


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

I don't use them for the same reason that I don't use pedals with plastic toe clips and nylon straps, and for the same reason I don't ride a "House Brand" bike from Performance.

.
.
.


----------



## the sarge

some people get hot spots on their feet from the small pivot point. I have weird feet and have never been able to get used to them. i don't even use clip-less on my mtn bike because of the small platforms being uncomfortable and causing cramping in my feet. it may be a mix of the pedal shoe combo but it works for me.


----------



## looigi

Mtb SPDs on my road bikes too. I got stiff shoes, pedals and cleats weigh under 250 gm, secure, easy in and out... How would any road specific pedal improve on this for me?


----------



## Matador-IV

My shoes don't accept SPD's.


----------



## tednugent

Matador-IV said:


> My shoes don't accept SPD's.


Buy new shoes.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Special Eyes said:


> Me, too. I use Time ATAC on my road and mountain bikes and shoes, all interchangeable. I like walking like a human. My Sidi Dominators (mtn) are the same shoe as the Genius style road shoes except for the soles. No downside to road riding with them, except for a few extra grams for the pedal and shoe weight differences.


I'm not a fan of SPDs, but I have used Time ATACs on my road bike from time to time so I can wear my Keen Commuter sandals with them.


----------



## rm -rf

Maybe I'll switch to road pedals when my SPD shoes wear out. But I do like the SPDs. On group rides, when starting off, I can just stomp and go while many of the other riders are looking down and trying to clip in. And I can walk around much easier.

I have unclipped a few times, probably from a small foot rotation when pulling up on a sprint. But I didn't crash.


----------



## Matador-IV

tednugent said:


> Buy new shoes.


My 2011 Sworks fit beautifully and can't see buying the MTB version too. :idea:


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

My bike came with SPD pedals, but I switched them for SPD-SL pedals after 2 months of riding because the release of the SPD cleat-pedal system was not consistent enough for me. Sometimes they would release with one amount of twist, others with more or less and sometimes they would not release until I had fallen, taken off the shoe and with two hands TWISTED the damn shoe off the pedal.

I've been using the SPD-SL system for two plus years now and have no complaints, a reliable release every time, even when a bit muddy or packed with dirt and sand.


----------



## rider9

When I first started riding this time, I had looks. I switched to SPDs, because I wanted to be able to clip in from either side and wear shoes I could walk in. I am planning on riding to a park and ride, riding a bus to work and then switching to dress shoes at the office (my office is 30 miles each way). The walk from the bus stop to my office is 5 blocks.

The SPDs are working fine for me. I haven't noticed any hot spots. I'm using el cheapo mountain bike shoes that have a pretty stiff sole. They aren't great for walking a long way, but they are fine for what I want. The shoe tread is shaped so I can walk in them much easier than the road shoes.


----------



## ziscwg

I'm normally in this mtb on road camp. I ran Time ATAC for a year or so. My natural position is to have my toes actually point out a tad. This doesn't go well with Time ATACs or spd. When I went to Speedplay Zeros, my knee stress was significantly reduced. ATACs and spd don't really allow for the neutral position to be toe out like the Zeros


----------



## charlox5

the sarge said:


> some people get hot spots on their feet from the small pivot point. I have weird feet and have never been able to get used to them. i don't even use clip-less on my mtn bike because of the small platforms being uncomfortable and causing cramping in my feet. it may be a mix of the pedal shoe combo but it works for me.


this is exactly the case for me.


----------



## brewster

I've used Look pedals and road shoes since the mid-80s. The last year or so, I've been slowly converting over to SPD. I like to be able to switch between my commuter and road bike without messing with multiple shoes. Additionally, maybe I'm getting older and don't have the patience to deal with off-the-bike walking hassles of road shoes. Now on my road bikes I use the Shimano PD-A520, which looks very normal on a road bike. The larger platform is more for looks. It doesn't actually make contact with the shoe when clipped in.

In the past, I have been a little sensitive to the hot spot issue, however, I think it has more to do with the sole stiffness of the shoes than the pedals. Once, I upgraded to some quality SPD compatible shoes, the hot spot issue went away.

Shimano PD-A520


----------



## Dcmkx2000

Forte carve MTB pedals, 295 grams, dirt cheap, 1500 miles, no problems, and don't have to change shoes to go from my mtn to road bike. A lbs that I HATE WITH THE FIRE OF A THOUSAND DEMONS told me I couldn't get mtb pedals because nobody does that (you have to be an elite road cyclist to be accepted at this shop). 

A friend bought road pedals and shoes. I have to wait for him to clip in every time we stop and start.....it's annoying. 

I love my mtn pedals and wouldn't try road unless someone gave them to me for free.


----------



## GearDaddy

brewster said:


> I've used Look pedals and road shoes since the mid-80s. The last year or so, I've been slowly converting over to SPD. I like to be able to switch between my commuter and road bike without messing with multiple shoes. Additionally, maybe I'm getting older and don't have the patience to deal with off-the-bike walking hassles of road shoes. Now on my road bikes I use the Shimano PD-A520, which looks very normal on a road bike. The larger platform is more for looks. It doesn't actually make contact with the shoe when clipped in.
> 
> In the past, I have been a little sensitive to the hot spot issue, however, I think it has more to do with the sole stiffness of the shoes than the pedals. Once, I upgraded to some quality SPD compatible shoes, the hot spot issue went away.
> 
> Shimano PD-A520


Hmmm.... Maybe I'll have to try these.  The newer SPD mtb pedal designs work great. I like having the interchangeability between bikes too.

I've expounded on RBR before about how I've been using Ritchey Logic pedals for ages and have been quite happy. They were IMO the only ones making both a road and mtb pedal that used the same cleat and worked well for both mtb and road. The Ritchey cleats were very similar to SPDs, but not the same, and thus were not really interchangeable with Shimano stuff. I really liked the Ritchey road pedals, which were very lightweight and never had problems with clipping in/out. They never got the greatest reviews and weren't major sellers, but I think the reason was confusion over having the right cleat for the pedal. It didn't help that Ritchey changed their own cleat slightly when they went to their V3 design.

Anyway, my Ritchey road pedals finally gave up the ghost and I've been looking for another solution, as Ritchey seems to be going towards exclusive SPD-SL sort of design for road. I'm just not into dropping a ridiculous $200 smackers for Shimano/Look/Time pedals that are exclusive to road, or having to do the duck walk whenever I want to the ride the roady.


----------



## foto

Thumbs down!

I have ATACs on my mtb. Its fine for that, but I can't get the cleat set up the way I want for sitting down and pedaling for hours. With mtb cleats, you get fore-aft adjustment and that's it. I like a little more toe in than I can get with my atacs, and so I gotta get road shoes and pedals.

On the other hand, I can ride the mountain bike all day with the times, mostly because I am all over the seat and all over the bike, not just sitting and pedaling in mostly the same position. So on dirt, the lack of adjustability isn't really an issue.

But oh man, after a few hours on the road, my knees are screaming with shooting pain.


----------



## brucew

brewster said:


> Shimano PD-A520





GearDaddy said:


> Hmmm.... Maybe I'll have to try these.


I'm also a fan of the A-520s. My bikes are my transportation. Walkability is essential. 

I like the A-520s because after the bearings are broken-in, they always flop to the perfect position for clipping-in again. On club rides I'm clipped-in and down the road while everyone else is wobbling around looking at their feet.


----------



## foto

brucew said:


> I'm also a fan of the A-520s. My bikes are my transportation. Walkability is essential.
> 
> I like the A-520s because after the bearings are broken-in, they always flop to the perfect position for clipping-in again. On club rides I'm clipped-in and down the road while everyone else is wobbling around looking at their feet.


I am not bragging, but I can get into my looks without looking at my pedals. Just sayin, it only takes a little practice. I would say 9 times out of 10, I am into my pedals first try as naturally as with double sided mtb pedals.


----------



## ddimick

foto said:


> I am not bragging, but I can get into my looks without looking at my pedals. Just sayin, it only takes a little practice. I would say 9 times out of 10, I am into my pedals first try as naturally as with double sided mtb pedals.


Same with any system. After a while muscle memory develops and you don't have to think about it anymore. From fumbling first attempt to second-nature clip-n-go took me maybe three months with my Speedplays. I nail the lollypop every time now. I suspect SPD-SL/Look/Time folks would all say the same.


----------



## tihsepa

I have all three. 

The 530's
540's and SL's

I can seem to get into any of them no problem. I like them all.


----------



## nightfend

Road pedals are lighter, road shoes are significantly lighter, the soles on road shoes are stiffer, and the platform between the shoe and pedal interface is thinner, therefore the stack height is lower. All reasons to use road pedals,.


----------



## tarwheel2

I switched to Looks on my road bikes many years ago because I was having hot spots on my feet with SPDs. However, when I started bike commuting 5 years ago, I quickly realized that Looks were a royal pain for riding in traffic. So I put SPDs back on my commuter bike and they are much easier for clipping in while riding in traffic. I haven't had any more problems with hot spots and now have SPDs on three bikes. One thing that helped, I think, was getting some good shoes to use with the SPDs (Sidi Dominators).


----------



## SilverStar

nightfend said:


> Road pedals are lighter, road shoes are significantly lighter, the soles on road shoes are stiffer, and the platform between the shoe and pedal interface is thinner, therefore the stack height is lower. All reasons to use road pedals,.


Road pedals are not always lighter; in fact, I am surprised at how portly some of those pedals are...road shoes are definitely lighter...sole stiffness is debatable (good MTB shoes are every bit as stiff as comparable road models)...stack height isn't an issue for a lot of riders, and if it is, adjusting saddle height to counter it is a simple trick.


----------



## benInMA

SPDs are not terribly retention-friendly... I used SPDs on the road for the first 4 years or so I was riding... when I started racing I had a couple times where I popped out while riding hard.

I've never had a pop-out since I switched to SPD-SLs. People are not very happy with you if your pedals disengage at speed in a tight group.

That said.. I still like SPDs for mountain use as I do want my pedals to release easily there.

I don't do a whole lot of walking when I go out for a ride. The cleat issue has never bugged me. What I do hate about road shoes is the cleats wear out a lot faster then SPDs.


----------



## Guest

SilverStar said:


> Road pedals are not always lighter; in fact, I am surprised at how portly some of those pedals are...road shoes are definitely lighter...sole stiffness is debatable (good MTB shoes are every bit as stiff as comparable road models)...stack height isn't an issue for a lot of riders, and if it is, adjusting saddle height to counter it is a simple trick.


I actually gained 30 grams on my bike switching from some SPDs to SPD-SLs recently on my road bike. IMO The change was worth it. 


The SPDs I had were an aftermarket pedal which was intended for road bike use. It was only single-sided entry unlike most of Shimano's mountain entries. I got rid of them because they were extremely difficult to get clipped into. The combination of slick soled road shoes combined with the tiny pedal made it difficult to flip the pedal around to get clipped in. 

The SLs are Easier to clip in, less likely to inadvertently clip out, and if for some weird reason I fail to clip in, bigger platform allows me to still exert some force on the pedal to get out of the intersection. Also the plastic cleats are a lot less likely to put a big gouge in my carbon frame or crank-arms in the [now far less likely] event of an unexpected pedal release. 

I have dual SPD/platforms on my commuter bike. But in that case, I also have normal-looking shoes that have recessed cleats.


----------



## Touch0Gray

brewster said:


> I've used Look pedals and road shoes since the mid-80s. The last year or so, I've been slowly converting over to SPD. I like to be able to switch between my commuter and road bike without messing with multiple shoes. Additionally, maybe I'm getting older and don't have the patience to deal with off-the-bike walking hassles of road shoes. Now on my road bikes I use the Shimano PD-A520, which looks very normal on a road bike. The larger platform is more for looks. It doesn't actually make contact with the shoe when clipped in.
> 
> In the past, I have been a little sensitive to the hot spot issue, however, I think it has more to do with the sole stiffness of the shoes than the pedals. Once, I upgraded to some quality SPD compatible shoes, the hot spot issue went away.
> 
> Shimano PD-A520


I just ordered a third pair yesterday as a matter of fact, I like them, they are reasonably priced and with Sidi Dominators I have never had a comfort issue. If the fashion police have an problem with me using them, I am sure they can just add it to the ever growing list!


----------



## looigi

Retention: Make sure you're using "single release" and not "multiple release" cleats. See the following:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../PDM505/SI-45C0B_EN_v1_m56577569830617303.pdf

Lightness: I have a pair of SPD pedals that weigh 170 gm. A set of cleats weighs 50 gms. 

Shoe stiffness and weight: Mtb shoes are just as stiff as road shoes, and there are road shoes that take 2-hole cleats.


----------



## foto

Am I really the only person concerned with ergonomics/physiology???


----------



## Mapei

I use road pedals on the road. For me, it's not the hot-spot issue, the weight or the look. It's because the road pedal/shoe system supports my foot in a way that allows my foot -- from the toes to the ankle, to do less work. This allows me to go much, much longer before my feet get fatigued..


----------



## tednugent

foto said:


> Am I really the only person concerned with ergonomics/physiology???


Wouldn't 2 or 4 sided entry be more ergonomic than 1 side (look type pedals)? 

(yes, I know Speedplay are 2 sided)....

It's all about trade-offs. Pick what you want to trade-off on and go from there


----------



## rider9

foto said:


> Am I really the only person concerned with ergonomics/physiology???


Honestly, I do not see it being an issue. I have used both road and MTN SPD pedals. For me, the only difference was that I did not have to look down to clip into the SPDs. I had some trouble clipping into the Looks. Once clipped in, I haven't noticed any differences.

The pedals are little bit heavier. The shoes I bought weigh about the same as my road shoes (yes, both are not on the high end - more toward the low end). The shoes I have are equally stiff.


----------



## foto

I am referring to 3 degrees of freedom of cleat adjustment, instead of just 1.

front/back, left/right, and axial, vs just front/back. That axial adjustment is critical for me.


----------



## Tucson_2011

*SPD cleats*



looigi said:


> Retention: Make sure you're using "single release" and not "multiple release" cleats. See the following:
> 
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../PDM505/SI-45C0B_EN_v1_m56577569830617303.pdf
> 
> Lightness: I have a pair of SPD pedals that weigh 170 gm. A set of cleats weighs 50 gms.
> 
> Shoe stiffness and weight: Mtb shoes are just as stiff as road shoes, and there are road shoes that take 2-hole cleats.


IMHO - that link is bad, but this document above is important if you are having any frustration with the SPD setup - very similar looking cleats work differently in different pedals! I have the A520, PD530, old 747, older 737 and use the SH56 cleats, but the SH51 just don't work as well in all of them so I got rid of them. I also found the A520 was adjusted waaay to tight out of the box.


----------



## SilverStar

foto said:


> I am referring to 3 degrees of freedom of cleat adjustment, instead of just 1.
> 
> front/back, left/right, and axial, vs just front/back. That axial adjustment is critical for me.


SPDs are not wholly without axial adjustment (and they have the side-to-side as well, not only front/back)...but obviously far less than many other types of cleat interfaces out there.


----------



## tednugent

foto said:


> I am referring to 3 degrees of freedom of cleat adjustment, instead of just 1.
> 
> front/back, left/right, and axial, vs just front/back. That axial adjustment is critical for me.




I have the same cleat adjustment with my Specialized Sport MTB with Crank Bros Cleat as my Northwave Vertigo road shoes with Look Keo cleat...

front/back, left/right and axial. There is enough tolerance in both my cleats to get the slight axial (rotation) I need.


----------



## foto

So, its just the times? Hmmm...that maybe what it takes for me to switch from the good ol' reliables.


----------



## Marzo92

*Lightweight SPDs*

Where'd you get a 170 gram pair? Lightest I've seen is about twice that?!
Thanks.
Marzo92



looigi said:


> Retention: Make sure you're using "single release" and not "multiple release" cleats. See the following:
> 
> 
> Lightness: I have a pair of SPD pedals that weigh 170 gm. A set of cleats weighs 50 gms.
> 
> Shoe stiffness and weight: Mtb shoes are just as stiff as road shoes, and there are road shoes that take 2-hole cleats.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

SPDs are better for real world city riding and commuting.
Road bike shoes aren't good for walking or repeated mounts and dismounts.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Imagine my problem of owning and riding a Look road bike fitted with Shimano XTR SPD peddles instead of Look peddles but for me I just like how easy to get into they are and how I can walk into McDonalds toilets and not slip A over T on wet floor tiles as so many roadies seem to do 

I have the Shimano RT series shoes which look like roadie shoes but take SPD cleats, perfect.


----------



## stevoo

Switched all my bikes to SPD. What's not to like about the two sided entry, cleats that last forever, cleats that don't squeak, never having to worry about walking in dirt or mud, walking like a human and not slipping and best of all is that my favorite shoes can be used on any and all my bikes both road and mountain. That is just me. Lots of folks like "road" cleats. Good for them. Try them both for a while and select what works for you. I have a box full of Look style pedals (many years and models) cheap if anyone is interested. I don't see myself ever going back to "road" peadals.


----------



## 88 rex

SPD's on all my bikes.


----------



## fast ferd

*Fantastic pedal*



Dave Hickey said:


> I use SPD pedals on all my bikes...
> 
> My road bikes are using old Dura Ace 7410 pedals which uses a standard SPD cleat..


I adore the 7410 and fix mode cleats. :thumbsup:Still use these on my commuter with a few spares in reserve. However, when it became increasingly difficult to find these pedals and cleats - not to mention high quality shoes to accept the bolt pattern - I made the switch on my top rigs to 7800/7900 setups.

Dura Ace hit it out of the park with these, Dave. You'd probably love 'em, too. My fixed mode red plastic cleats last 15,000 miles and the pedals show scarcely any wear. Only replaced the cleats due to walking wear (standing around?) over a 3-year period. Plain awful to walk in.

Fred


----------



## Touch0Gray

my 3rd set of PD A520's just came tonight...44 bucks delivered

been using them for a long time and have them on 3 bikes now


----------



## swierszcz

There are benefits of the road specific pedals: on longer distances the wider platform is importantt, and the pedals like Look Keo can be much lighter than any mtb pedals. Having said that I recently discovered Shimano A600 - single side SPD pedal that provides a platform almost as wide as good road pedals and is significantly lighter than average mtb. Shimano marketing calls it "Ultegra class" and they have a point. I will still use use my Look Keo MAx 2 for any gran fondo but for anything else A600 are just great.


----------



## Touch0Gray

I have never seen the a600 before...nice pedals, VERY similar to the A520's (axle and bearings appear different. Actually the FIRST set of a520's I bought had ultegra on the box!


----------



## rm -rf

Touch0Gray said:


> I have never seen the *a600 *before...nice pedals, VERY similar to the A520's (axle and bearings appear different. Actually the FIRST set of a520's I bought had ultegra on the box!


They look like my M540 pedals. The M540s have ball bearings instead of the sleeve bearings of the M520.

To install on the cranks, they need an 8mm hex wrench, not a regular pedal wrench.


M540










A600


----------



## Maavalous

*Weight is NOT the issue...*

OK... MTB shoes tend to weigh more. But, for the high-end carbon shoes I wear (S-Works) the shoes don't weigh THAT much more. Check this info out and ENJOY SPD system on the road. 

Some points to consider:
Clip/Unclip - SPD the BIG winner
Walking - SPD the BIG winner... I hiked 5 miles after a mechanical and no issues or broken cleats.
Aero - Road is the winner if you are FAST. I'd dispute any real difference under 30 mph.
Float - SPD the winner... and will save your knees from destruction.
Contact Patch - I would argue I have as big a platform as road and, with carbon sole, pressure distribution is a non-issue.


----------



## ziscwg

ziscwg said:


> I'm normally in this mtb on road camp. I ran Time ATAC for a year or so. My natural position is to have my toes actually point out a tad. This doesn't go well with Time ATACs or spd. When I went to Speedplay Zeros, my knee stress was significantly reduced. ATACs and spd don't really allow for the neutral position to be toe out like the Zeros


Since it's been a yr, I thought I'd update.
I'm actually back to my ATACs now. I was able to correct my knee/Toe issue with some funcky arch things in my shoe and a slight tweak to the cleat. 

Nothing wrong with the Speedplay Zero set up, but I always felt "different" in them vs riding my mtb. I suck bad enough as it is climbing, so I just keep the same shoes for both. 

I will probably change my mind again by this time next yr.


----------



## danl1

foto said:


> I am not bragging, but I can get into my looks without looking at my pedals. Just sayin, it only takes a little practice. I would say 9 times out of 10, I am into my pedals first try as naturally as with double sided mtb pedals.


I don't argue this in your case, but at the same time, it's interesting how many people believe it's true when it really isn't. I mean: People will say they have no problem, don't look, clip right in, etc., and truly mean it - but their actual behavior when you ride with them turns out to be something else entirely. A mental block or something.

I use speedplay, so split the difference on the road. Those truly are stomp-and-go But I often consider going back to using the mtn shoes on the road, especially on longer supported rides where I know I'll be on and off the bike. I agree with most of the posters here that for very many (most?) recreational riders, road shoes are slightly silly, and mtn shoes considerably more practical for no substantive difference in performance.

And: Spd's stink. I don't find entry or release to be especially consistent or easy with them. I like Frogs much better, and crank brothers pretty well. But, other opinions are all fair.


----------



## nolight

If you are riding a road bike, the fact that road specific pedals are designed for and look right on a road bike is enough reason to use it. No ifs or buts, it IS right .

If you want a bonus reason, it gives a larger contact which seems like the right thing to have on long rides, almost a no-brainer. 

When you are into the sport of cycling, you go for the one most suitable solution for cycling, no compromise. When you are in this sport, you don't talk about what you are going to do when you are walking, because you are taking part in the sport of cycling, not walking/commuting. 

If what you want is relaxing, commuting whatever, hybrid bike with flat pedal, sports shoes serves the purpose just fine.


----------



## nolight

If you are riding a road bike, the fact that road specific pedals are designed for and look right on a road bike is enough reason to use it. No ifs or buts, it IS right .

If you want a bonus reason, it gives a larger contact which seems like the right thing to have on long rides, almost a no-brainer. 

When you are into the sport of cycling, you go for the one most suitable solution for cycling, no compromise. When you are in this sport, you don't talk about what you are going to do when you are walking, because you are taking part in the sport of cycling, not walking/commuting. 

If what you want is relaxing, commuting whatever, hybrid bike with flat pedal, sports shoes serves the purpose just fine.


----------



## nolight

If you are riding a road bike, the fact that road specific pedals are designed for and look right on a road bike is enough reason to use it. No ifs or buts, it IS right.

If you want a bonus reason, it gives a larger contact which seems like the right thing to have on long rides, almost a no-brainer. 

When you are into the sport of cycling, you go for the one most suitable solution for cycling, no compromise. When you are in this sport, you don't talk about what you are going to do when you are walking, because you are taking part in the sport of cycling, not walking/commuting. 

If what you want is relaxing, commuting whatever, hybrid bike with flat pedal, sports shoes serves the purpose just fine.


----------



## Easyup

My last two pair of shoes are stiff enough in the sole that I don't miss the larger contact area of road pedals at all. Walking for a bio break or to get a cup of coffee, etc., is much more pleasant with SPDs. I only have one bike w/ road pedals left and I'll switch when the time comes on it as well.


----------



## DrSmile

Maavalous said:


> OK... MTB shoes tend to weigh more. But, for the high-end carbon shoes I wear (S-Works) the shoes don't weigh THAT much more. Check this info out and ENJOY SPD system on the road.
> 
> Some points to consider:
> Clip/Unclip - SPD the BIG winner
> Walking - SPD the BIG winner... I hiked 5 miles after a mechanical and no issues or broken cleats.
> Aero - Road is the winner if you are FAST. I'd dispute any real difference under 30 mph.
> Float - SPD the winner... and will save your knees from destruction.
> Contact Patch - I would argue I have as big a platform as road and, with carbon sole, pressure distribution is a non-issue.


Unless you're strapping the water bottle in your "perspective" to your feet your comparison is invalid. Whatever weight is in pedals and shoes has to rotate up and down anytime you're actively pedaling. This is even worse than rotating weight because there are no bearings in your legs.


----------



## scottma

There is a very common misperception that SPD pedals and shoes are "MTB" specific. Yes, there are MTB versions, but also road versions.

This is a road SPD pedal:









This is a road SPD shoe:









A setup like this on a road bike works great. There is a nice big platform and the shoes are plenty stiff, light and walkable. Easy clip in/out. I have this setup on one bike and Speedplay Zeros with S-Works shoes on the other. The Speeplays are nice with the very smooth float that the SPDs dont have. They are MUCH worse to walk in, but that is the trade off.


----------



## Monkeymsp

@DRSmile The extra weight should be equal on both sides of the crank, so they would balance each other out. The only difference being rotational inertia, which would impact acceleration but may actually help by providing a bit more flywheel affect. <- I realize that last sentence might be over thinking it a bit


----------



## robdamanii

First: thread dredge by a n00b.

Second: You folks really walk an awful lot when you're supposed to be riding your bike.


----------



## LatifB

I have the same setup as the above pics and am perfectly happy with it. My longest ride is 50m and had no foot issues, will see when I get to try my first century this summer.


----------



## lbkwak

1. Two holes in Road shoes are NOT for SPDs. It's for older SPD-R(pre SPD-SL). If you mount SPD Cleats on the Road shoes, it will void warranty.

2. Stack height is very important when it comes to bike fitting. It's not just simple as raising your saddle height.

3. More float is not always good. I use no-float cleats on my road shoes. If bike-fit was done correctly, you will perform better without float.

4. Clipping-in and out mechanisms are designed differently for different purpose.


I use both systems on different bikes. Use the system that made for your purpose.


----------



## JoePAz

I am using A-520's on my road bike. I find them to be a perfect fit for my use. I also mountain bike and these allow me to use the same shoes for both mtn and road. The road SPD is lighter and has a larger platform, but is single sided. That would be bad on a mtn pedal, but fine for a road pedal. Cleat position is more critical on my road bike. If it good for the road bike it is perfect for the mtn bike.


----------



## Touch0Gray

I've got 3 pair of the A-520's, I like them


----------



## Srode

I used A600's on the Domane until replacing them over the Winter with some road pedals. They work very well, and are light. I wanted a firmer carbon sole and wider base for hard riding than was available with SPDs. When I get a something more suited for gravel and hard pack, those pedals will go on it.


----------



## andyznyc

Are there no new pedals that work with Look Deltas anymore? Might have to make transition to SPDs.


----------



## ridefast84

I used to be all about road bike pedals but after riding my commuter with spd pedals i, have no issues with them. Heck i can walk around without slipping all over the place.


----------

